# NMR Quilt Raffle!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It's done! Thank you Jennifer!










Here's the latest "quilt-in-progress" from Jennifer of the fabulous quilt she is making for the Northcentral Maltese Rescue quilt raffle. Tickets are $5 each or 6 for $25. Send the check, along with your contact information including phone number, to:

Kathy Perkins
W151 N10817 Preserve ParkwY
Germantown, WI 53022

Drawing is October 23.

Those of us who were at Nationals in May know just how fabulous Jennifer's work is, so I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice! That's one huge design wall!!!



maggieh said:


> Here's the latest "quilt-in-progress" from Jennifer of the fabulous quilt she is making for the Northcentral Maltese Rescue quilt raffle. Tickets are $5 each or 6 for $25. Send the check, along with your contact information including phone number, to:
> 
> Kathy Perkins
> W151 N10817 Preserve ParkwY
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Is there way I can donate a gift certificate to sweeten the prize pot?
I have a $15 AUD ($10.77 USD) Squeaker Dogs gift certificate (web link) that I'm not gonna use.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Is there way I can donate a gift certificate to sweeten the prize pot?
> I have a $15 AUD ($10.77 USD) Squeaker Dogs gift certificate (web link) that I'm not gonna use.


Thank you for the generosity. You should hang on to that until the next auction/silent auction/raffle where prizes are being donated. Between all of the rescues represented here, that opportunity comes around several times a year.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

maggieh said:


> Thank you for the generosity. You should hang on to that until the next auction/silent auction/raffle where prizes are being donated. Between all of the rescues represented here, that opportunity comes around several times a year.


Okay, will do. Thankfully the gift certificate doesn't expire :aktion033:.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Beautiful colors


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's just a beautiful quilt!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Last night I posted about Missy, a new rescue who is in very bad shape and requires surgery to remove HUGE bladder stones. This is just a reminder that you have about 3 more weeks to buy quilt raffle tickets, and the proceeds will go to help Missy and other fluffs in NMR's care.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it queen size, Maggie?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Will they accept an out of country cheque? or is that an issue. If so I can do that, or is there another way to pay ?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maggie -

Check made out to?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Maggie -
> 
> Check made out to?



Walter, name and address up there in post #1.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Is it queen size, Maggie?


Yes, approximately the same size as the one she made for Nationals.



Maglily said:


> Will they accept an out of country cheque? or is that an issue. If so I can do that, or is there another way to pay ?


I will send Kathy a note and see what she says. Unfortunately PayPal has stopped accepting donations for the purchase of raffle tickets so it has to be by check. I will pm you via Facebook when I have an answer.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Unfortunately I am mailing my cheque too late for tickets on the quilt but I'll send it anyhow.

I hope Missey is doing better too. 

BUMPING - only a few days left for ticket sales.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Maglily said:


> Unfortunately I am mailing my cheque too late for tickets on the quilt but I'll send it anyhow.
> 
> I hope Missey is doing better too.
> 
> BUMPING - only a few days left for ticket sales.


Brenda, if you're not buying raffle tickets, you can use PayPal for the donations. It's only buying raffle tickets that they don't allow any more. 

And Missy is hanging in there!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Finished quote has just been added to post #1.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sent my donation for the raffle tonight.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Brenda, if you're not buying raffle tickets, you can use PayPal for the donations. It's only buying raffle tickets that they don't allow any more.
> 
> And Missy is hanging in there!


oh darn, the cheque is in the mail already but that's ok, they'll still get it. 

Awesome about Missey!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful quilt!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think they will get my check in time! 


Do she use Cash App?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> oh darn, the cheque is in the mail already but that's ok, they'll still get it.
> 
> Awesome about Missey!


 
And of course, since this post we had sad news about losing little Missey:wub:, but it will still help the others.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - so sad about Missey. Poor sweethearts.
A question - does NCMR let us know that they got our check. I sent mine last week but don't know how they acknowledge since it's not a PayPal type of thing where you get a receipt right away.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

angel's mom said:


> I don't think they will get my check in time!
> 
> 
> Do she use Cash App?


Lynne, I will IM Kathy and let her know your check is in the mail. 



Snowbody said:


> Maggie - so sad about Missey. Poor sweethearts.
> A question - does NCMR let us know that they got our check. I sent mine last week but don't know how they acknowledge since it's not a PayPal type of thing where you get a receipt right away.


Sue, she does send an email but I will let her know yours is in the mail, too!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone! Kathy postponed the drawing to make sure everyone's checks were received, and the quilt raised over $1300 for rescue! Little fluffy tails are wagging in appreciation!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Can we still send a check or is it too late now?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> Can we still send a check or is it too late now?


The quilt drawing was yesterday, but we always love more donations - you can send them to the address on the donations page of the website: Donations Page


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maggieh said:


> The quilt drawing was yesterday, but we always love more donations - you can send them to the address on the donations page of the website: Donations Page


Ok thanks!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Did anyone on SM win it?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

lydiatug said:


> Did anyone on SM win it?


No, a long-time volunteer for NMR won it. She is one of the most wonderful people you could ever hope to meet and has had a tough few years with significant health issues, so I am very happy for her!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy someone like that won it. So deserved and appreciated. :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's WONDERFUL!!!! Couldn't be happier for her


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> No, a long-time volunteer for NMR won it. She is one of the most wonderful people you could ever hope to meet and has had a tough few years with significant health issues, so I am very happy for her!



That's wonderful - very happy that she won such a nice prize.:aktion033:


----------

